

Heading to LA for next week, any open doors? - Justen

Hey I&#x27;m flying out to LA tomorrow and I&#x27;ll be there all next week visiting with my sister. She won&#x27;t be able to take off work for the whole week I&#x27;m there so I&#x27;ll have some time to myself to do whatever. I&#x27;ve seen these threads pop up now and again on HN and figured I&#x27;d take a shot at it.<p>My friend and I have been working on something here in Michigan for nearly a year now that we anticipate releasing in another couple months. We have a lot to teach ourselves coming up and I was hoping an established startup would open their doors for me to check out the culture and maybe learn a thing or two. So if this is something you want to make happen I can be reached at justen@vgtourney.com<p>Thanks!<p>- Justen
======
Justen
Just wanted to specify I'll be in LA from 6/28 to 7/5

